# my performance portfolio...promoting issues



## catherinethegreat21 (May 25, 2015)

*I was wondering if all of you here on the talk classical forums could give me some advice on which of these two techniques would get my performance portfolio to the most people. #1 Go with the Pro Unlimited Plan on Soundcloud(Upload as many tracks as I want at a lower bitrate for $135/year). #2 pay 5K or more to have the portfolio released as a physical boxed CD set(300 Copies). I'd need a Kickstarter or indiegogo for option 2. which option would impress people like (hypothetically) say the salt lake tribune more: handing them a business Card with my info on it/linking them to my site or handing out copies of My portfolio as a CD box set. I do get faves on my tracks on soundcloud from time to time. plus I don't have to take out a loan to afford Soundcloud. my bottom line question is this: which method will make it look to outside parties like I take my music seriously?

Thanks, 
Catherine*


----------

